# Host Europe Group's 123-Reg Screws Up Royally, Accidentally Deletes Scores of VPS



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2016)

The UK's largest host (_according to their press releases_), 123-reg, which hosts 1.7 million websites and has 800,000 customers, made a boo-boo and accidentally deleted 67 nodes containing hundreds of VPS. The company claims it wasn't that bad because_ "The fault was limited to 67 servers out of 115,000 (across Europe) and it is important to note that only a selection of customers on the 67 servers affected has been impacted"._



> "As part of a clean-up process on the 123-reg VPS platform, a script was run at 7am on 16.04.16. This script is run to show us the number of machines active against the master database.
> 
> 
> "An error on the script showed 'zero-records' response from the database for some live VPS. For those customers, this created a 'failure' scenario - showing no VM's and effectively deleting what was on the host. As a result of our team's investigations, we can conclude that the issues faced having resulted in some data loss for some customers."



Mirror article: http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/customers-furious-web-hosting-company-7780626


ZDNet: http://www.zdnet.com/article/web-host-123reg-wipes-hundreds-of-websites-off-the-face-of-the-earth/


 




> VPS Outage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love update 2: _"This morning, our teams were made aware of issues affecting the performance of our VPS product."_ <--deleting your customers' VPS's is a performance issue? LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


123-reg is owned by Host Europe Group...in their own words:



> HEG is now Europe’s largest privately owned hosting provider, largest domain registrar in the UK and Germany’s largest provider of Managed Hosting; Number 2 in Managed Hosting in Europe. We currently own 7 data centre facilities in Europe and USA, supported by over 1,000 employees. HEG has more than 1.7 million customers with over 7 million domain names under management. This makes HEG Europe’s second largest hosting provider.



TL;DR major screwups aren't limited to little 1-man shows run out of mommy's basement


----------

